
A Most Profound Math Problem - Libertatea
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/05/a-most-profound-math-problem.html
======
claudius
I have real trouble taking an article remotely serious that misspells
Riemann’s name. Don’t these guys have editors?

